# Monitor Lag und Internet Lag - Zusammenhang?



## Mitchpuken (28. Mai 2014)

Hi,

da ich jetzt doch des öfteren feststellen musste, dass europaweit ein Ping/Lag von 20ms-80ms "normal" sind, würde mich interessieren wie der Internet Lag zum Monitor Lag in Verbindung steht. Auf PCGH wurde vor ein paar Wochen ein 4K Monitor getestet mit sehr großen Inputlag und die Mausbewegung zog mehr als nur sichtbar nach. Internetlag in Games kommt doch auf das selbe hinaus? (zumindest für mich auf jetztigen Stand)
Beachtet man jetzt, dass Monitore mit 1 Frame bzw mehr als 16ms Inputlag schon nicht mehr als rein spieletauglich gehandelt werden und generell um jedes ms gestritten wird, aber trotzdem viele behaupten sie merken davon nichts, was ja gut sein kann  (zb. 27" WQHD Dell), dann gibt es für Leute mit "hohen" Ping keinen Monitor auf der Welt, der das Spiel tauglich macht, sodass man mithalten kann mit anderen mit nur zb 20ms statt 60ms Ping.

Warum wird darüber nicht mehr diskutiert? Weil man daran meist nichts ändern kann, aber sehr wohl die Auswahl beim Monitor hat?
Man liest halt sehr oft von Leuten die sagen, sie merken dies und jenes sofort und andere spüren gar nichts und dabei geht es um wenige ms. Könnte das nicht auch im Ping im Onlinespiel liegen? Ist es das selbe, wenn ein Monitor 10ms + 50ms Ping hat und der andere 40ms + 20ms Ping hat? Ein Monitor mit 40ms Ping wird ja keiner empfehlen.

Eure Meinung würden mich dazu sehr interessieren! Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man selbst einen Lag erzeugen kann, etwa immer 5ms mehr?


----------



## Mitchpuken (31. Mai 2014)

Kann denn das sein, dass hier niemand schreibt? Oo Ist ja eigentlich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

So direkt kann man das nicht vergleichen. Wenn ein Monitor einen hohen Inputlag hat, dann ist dieser in der Regel dauerhaft vorhanden. 
Anders sieht es beim Ping aus. Dieser kann gerade in Onlinespielen kräftig schwanken. Bestes Beispiel BF4 oder Diablo III. Ein hoher Ping kann auch stillstand oder extremes "ruckeln" verursachen. 

Ein schneller Monitor kann also meiner Meinung nach einen hohen Ping nicht ausgleichen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (2. Juni 2014)

Ein schwankernder Ping ist natürlich ein Argument. Dein letzten Satz finde ich aber interessant. Findest du dann nicht, dass sich ein schneller teuerer Monitor für Leute aber einem gewissen Ping nicht mehr lohnt? Man könnte ja auch sagen, dann erst recht, um es eben auszugleichen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

> Findest du dann nicht, dass sich ein schneller teuerer Monitor  für Leute aber einem gewissen Ping nicht mehr lohnt?


Nein  finde ich nicht. Oftmals erwartet man sich von einem Monitor mehr als  nur Geschwindigkeit. Mir persönlich ist eine gute Bildqualität alá IPS  oder VA-Panel deutlich wichtiger als reiner Speed. 

Selbst wenn du an  deinem PC mit schnellen Monitor einen Klick ausführst, ändert das ganze  nichts an der Tatsache. Denn wenn der Ping trotzdem zu niedrig ist, und  das Signal immer noch zu lange durch das Netz braucht, wird das Spiel  unspielbar. Verzögerungen von einer oder mehr Sekunden können im Spiel  "tödlich" sein. Dazu kommt noch  das unser Datenverkehr fast komplett über die Vereinigten Staaten  geroutet wird. Das kostet auch wieder wertvolle Zeit. Egal wie schnell  du Klickst und wie schnell dein Monitor ist, der Ping und der Gameserver ist am Ende bei  Online-Partien der entscheidende Part. 

Beispiel eines Shooters @ 144Hz Monitor mit zu hohen Ping: 

Du  (mit hohen Ping) rennst von einer Deckung zur anderen. Zwischen drin  wirst du von einem gegnerischen Scharfschützen entdeckt. Dieser schießt  auf dich, und deine Kameraden. 
Du (mit hohen Ping) und die meisten  anderen Spieler (mit niedrigen Ping) glauben, du hättest dich bereits  erfolgreich hinter eine Wand zurückgezogen, fällst aber pötzlich tot um.  
Was  ist passiert? Der Server versucht den hohen Ping bzw. die Verzögerung auszugleichen. Man  spricht von einer Lagkompensierung. Tritt solch eine solche Situtation  nun ein, spult der Server quasi diese Situation zurück,  findet heraus  dass dein Kopf hätte getroffen werden müssen, wendet den durch den  gegnerischen Scharfschützen verursachten Schaden an, und du fällst um. 

Aber  es muss gar nicht dein Internet dran schuld sein. Oftmals liegt das  Problem am Spiel bzw. den Gameservern. Auch werden Nachladeruckler von  vielen für Pingschwankungen bzw. Lags gehalten.


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Juni 2014)

Das ist interessant, kenne ich besonders gut von CoD. Also mir reichen schon ein paar Zehntel (eigentlich sind mir 100ms schon zu viel) für tödliche Momente. Das Beispiel dient aber doch nur den anderen, diese merken einen hohen Inputlag meines Monitor doch nur in der Art, dass ich sie nicht treffe, weil sie eben schon hinter besagter Deckung sind, aber auf meinem Monitor noch gerade zu sehen sind. Das wäre doch dann offline im Lan genao so. Hätte ich jetzt noch 500ms Ping, dann schieße ich ja quasi noch mal langsamer, auch wenn der Gegner dort ist wo er sein soll?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2014)

> Das Beispiel dient aber doch nur den anderen, diese merken einen hohen  Inputlag meines Monitor doch nur in der Art, dass ich sie nicht treffe,  weil sie eben schon hinter besagter Deckung sind, aber auf meinem  Monitor noch gerade zu sehen sind. Das wäre doch dann offline im Lan  genao so.


Du würdest den hohen Inputlag relativ einfach merken. Wenn du auf dem Desktop die Maus von einer Seite auf die andere Seite bewegst, und dort bereits eine spürbare Verzögerung vorhanden ist, dann ist es in den Spielen ganz genau so. Wie du schon gesagt hast... Der Gegner ist in Wirklichkeit schon hinter der Mauer, aber du siehst ihn immer noch vor der Mauer. Aber ein Inputlag beim Monitor kann halt auch die beste Internetleitung und der beste Ping nicht ausgleichen. 



> Hätte ich jetzt noch 500ms Ping, dann schieße ich ja quasi noch mal langsamer, auch wenn der Gegner dort ist wo er sein soll?


Bei einem 500er Ping kann es passieren, das der Schussbefehl erst ausgeführt wird, wenn du bereits tot bist.


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. Juni 2014)

Ja stimmt, dann nützt es mir ja echt nichts, wenn der Gegner wirklich genau dort steht wo er soll (dank meines verzögerungsfreiem Internets  ), wenn der Monitor mich erst schießen lässt, weil ich ja das "aktuelle" Bild rest sehe, wenn ich schon tot bin, weil zwar kein Internetlag, aber ich das Bild dafür erst übertrieben gesagt 5 Frames später sehen. Bei CoD fällt mir das oft in der Killcam auf, dass ich 2x mit der Shotgun geschoßen habe, aber in der Killcam ist nur 1 Schuss zu sehen.



> Aber ein Inputlag beim Monitor kann halt auch die beste Internetleitung und der beste Ping nicht ausgleichen.


Deswegen stelle ich mir die Frage, ob man nicht liber statt 350€ nur 150€ für einen Monitor ausgeben soll, wenn man schon kein gutes Internet hat oder wie schon oben geschrieben, dann erst recht einen "guten" Monitor braucht, damit es nicht noch schlimmer wird. Kleiner Teufelskreislauf irgendwie 

Dein letzter Satz passt wohl super zu der Aussage: wtf, ich habe doch früher geschoßen^^

Gibt es eigentlich Tests, welche den gesamten Lag einbeziehen und nicht nicht nunr Monitor oder Internet, sondern auch Reaktionszeit, evlt Maus etc...


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2014)

> Deswegen stelle ich mir die Frage, ob man nicht liber statt 350€ nur  150€ für einen Monitor ausgeben soll, wenn man schon kein gutes Internet  hat oder wie schon oben geschrieben, dann erst recht einen "guten"  Monitor braucht, damit es nicht noch schlimmer wird. Kleiner  Teufelskreislauf irgendwie


Kommt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Für Leute die sowieso keine Multiplayer-Games zocken, macht ein teurer Monitor schon Sinn. Das Auge spielt ja bekanntlich immer mit. Allerdings bekommt man auch schon für 150-180€ wirklich gute Geräte!  Und die Shooter-Spieler schwören sowieso auf ihre 144Hz Modelle. Was natürlich durchaus Sinn macht. 

Außerdem lassen sich Probleme mit dem Internet ja beheben. Dafür gibt es ja den Anbieter-Support.  Heute sollte eigentlich niemand mehr mit Modem surfen. ^^ 



> Gibt es eigentlich Tests, welche den gesamten Lag einbeziehen und nicht  nicht nunr Monitor oder Internet, sondern auch Reaktionszeit, evlt Maus  etc...


Soweit ich weiß nicht. Wäre auch ziemlich kompliziert das ganze. Gibt ja so viele Monitore, Mäuse etc. Außerdem unterscheidet sich die Reaktionszeit der Menschen auch noch. Hier eine einheitliche Messung durchzuführen halte ich für unmöglich.


----------



## Mitchpuken (6. Juni 2014)

Ich mein ja damit nicht die Herz oder wie schön es aussieht, sondern wirklich nur den Lag, aber recht hast du trotzdem  Bei einem Ping  von 50-100ms muss ja nicht immer ein Fehler vorhanden sein. Scheinbar ist das in Europa in manchen Teilen normal und wenn man dann hoer oder dort auch noch wLan oder gar mobiles Internet hat, kann man nicht viel machen. Ich lese einfach nie was von wegen "30ms statt 15ms sind unspielerbar" aber kaum hinkt ein Monitor statt 1 Frame 2 Frames gibt es einen kleinen Shitstorm. Einzig bei Fails kommt schnell ein "lag" vom Spieler.

Als Vergleich für das Auge meinen viele ja zu merken, wenn ein Monitor 2ms oder noch unter 6ms hat und das dann "unspielbar" ist, sind auch nur Angaben wie die Lautstärke bei Lüftern. Klar hat das nichts mit dem Lag zu tun, wobei der das ja doch bei manchen Angaben als kompletter Inputlag gewertet wird.

Selbst habe ich ja so etwa 30-40ms und hatte einen knappen Monat 80-90ms und das war für mich schon zu viel, selbst in LoL oder D3. Wenn das ein Normalzustand wäre, wüsste ich nicht was ich machen würde.



> > Gibt  es eigentlich Tests, welche den gesamten Lag einbeziehen und nicht   nicht nunr Monitor oder Internet, sondern auch Reaktionszeit, evlt Maus   etc...
> 
> 
> Soweit ich weiß nicht. Wäre auch ziemlich  kompliziert das ganze. Gibt  ja so viele Monitore, Mäuse etc. Außerdem  unterscheidet sich die  Reaktionszeit der Menschen auch noch. Hier eine  einheitliche Messung  durchzuführen halte ich für unmöglich.


Kompliziert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da verschiedene Seiten bei einem Monitor unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern, wäre es dann auch nicht anders. Mehr Arbeit, mit Sicherheit! Reaktionszeit eines Menschen (glaube 230-260ms sind normal) ist eh so eine Sache, da gibt es dermaßen großer Unterschiede, aber die Differenzierung wäre hier das Problem (wohl nicht mehr mit einer Highspeedkamera)

Für mich die große Frage ist einfach, warum man so auf Monitoren rumreitet, wenn keiner unter sagen wir 16ms/1 Frame kauft, aber die Zeit aus dem Internet bis zum Gehirn (ja eigentlich Finger) wohl 250ms vergehen und ich meine selbst das wäre noch ziemlich fix. Muss man auf dem Monitor noch hin- und herschauen und sowieso die Maus noch bewegen inkl "zielen" wirds es wohl noch einiges mehr, ka wie viel. So eine Highspeedkamera wäre echt klasse, ich schau jetzt gleich mal man da nicht doch was gibt.


Edit: Wobei man aber in Singleplayer 50ms deutlich eher merkt, als wenn man 500ms später den Gegner auf dem Baum sieht, mmmmhhhhhhhhhh.... 

Hier ist schon mal was in der Richtung http://www.anandtech.com/show/2803


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

> Ich lese einfach nie was von wegen "30ms statt 15ms sind unspielerbar"  aber kaum hinkt ein Monitor statt 1 Frame 2 Frames gibt es einen kleinen  Shitstorm.


Was ganz einfach daran liegt, das so was bei Monitor unmittelbar und dauerhaft spürbar ist, wenn es zu extrem ist.  Einen Inputlag kann man nicht komplett eliminieren, nur eben auf das minimale reduzieren. Daher erwartet man sich von einem Monitor einfach die beste mögliche Technik um das ganze zu minimieren. Das gleiche trifft übrigens auch auf die Hz des Monitors zu. Ein guter Ping und minimaler Inputlag alleine schafft noch kein flüssiges Gameplay. Besonders deutlich wird das bei dem Zeitlupenvideo "60Hz vs. 144Hz" -> Asus VG278HE 144hz Monitor - YouTube 



> Als Vergleich für das Auge meinen viele ja zu merken, wenn ein Monitor  2ms oder noch unter 6ms hat und das dann "unspielbar" ist, sind auch nur  Angaben wie die Lautstärke bei Lüftern. Klar hat das nichts mit dem Lag  zu tun, wobei der das ja doch bei manchen Angaben als kompletter  Inputlag gewertet wird.


Sprichst du jetzt von der Reaktionszeit? Ich glaube kaum das man den Unterschied von 2ms oder 6ms wirklich merkt. Dazu kommt noch das diese Herstellerangabe oftmals nur der beste der gemessene Werte ist. Wenn du dir mal diverse Tests ansiehst, wird klar das bei den meisten Geräten deutlich höhere Zeiten vorhanden sind. 



> Für mich die große Frage ist einfach, warum man so auf Monitoren  rumreitet, wenn keiner unter sagen wir 16ms/1 Frame kauft, aber die Zeit  aus dem Internet bis zum Gehirn (ja eigentlich Finger) wohl 250ms  vergehen und ich meine selbst das wäre noch ziemlich fix. Muss man auf  dem Monitor noch hin- und herschauen und sowieso die Maus noch bewegen  inkl "zielen" wirds es wohl noch einiges mehr, ka wie viel.


Der springende Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach hier der Monitor und der Spieler selbst. Wenn du ein Gerät hast, was in der Lage ist, dauerhaft ein gewisses Level an Geschwindigkeit zu halten, ohne das ein Inputlag vorhanden ist, dann gewöhnt sich der Mensch einfach irgendwann daran. Spielt er nun ein Spiel welches einen stark schwankenden Ping aufweist, dann sticht das natürlich stärker ins Auge. Bei dem Ping ist zudem je nach Spiel der variable Spielraum einfach größer was Schwankungen angeht. 



> Edit: Wobei man aber in Singleplayer 50ms deutlich eher merkt, als wenn  man 500ms später den Gegner auf dem Baum sieht, mmmmhhhhhhhhhh....


Singleplayer Game mit Ping? Oder sind die ms die Reaktionszeit? 



> Kompliziert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da verschiedene Seiten bei  einem Monitor unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern, wäre es dann auch  nicht anders.


Du darfst dabei eines nicht vergessen! Auch wenn bei einem regulären Monitortest Menschen dahinter stehen, so sind die wichtigsten Ergebnisse doch durch Messgeräte oder spezielle Testprogramme entstanden. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ein Monitortest ein 08/15-Ding ist. Vom Umfang und Inhalt her sind diese Test gewaltig.


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Juni 2014)

Warum gerade der Monitor, die LCD Technik ist schon so lange am Markt und immer noch gibt es "Gurken". Das Video kenne ich, bin aber kein Fan von Vergleichsvideos dieser Art. Klar sind solche Videos super, um Unterschiede zu zeigen, aber eben nur Unterschiede zwischen 2 Dingen. Aber über Tests und anderer Art wurde schon viel gesagt, am schlimmsten sind ja Standbilder von x-facher Kantenglättung und 2 Rauchpartikel mehr in einem schneller und hitzigem Gefecht  Aber zu fern des Themas.

Meine Rede, dass man den Unterschied von 2ms oder 6ms nicht merkt, leider aber ka ab wann, ist ja auch bei jedem anders, aber trotzdem geht es heute nicht mehr "ohne" 2ms   Tests dazu sind so eine Sache, g2g hat man ja selten in einem Spiel, aber gute Beispiele sind ja der WQHD Dell und Asus, beide sehr oft empfohlen und von User als problemlos eingestuft, laut Tests aber eher auf der langsameren Seite. Leider habe ich keine Praxis damit, aber dennoch zeigt es schön die Kontroverse zwischen 144hz und WQHD ein wenig auf.

Der Spieler macht wohl den meisten Unterschied aus, so große Unterschiede in der "selben" Hardware wäre fatal^^ Stichwort Framestimes? Erinnert mich stark an die Diskussion, dass mehr als 60fps sinnvoll oder sinnlos sind.

Ok, was mit den 50ms gemeint war, weiß ich jetzt echt selber nicht mehr. Zwar schon auf den Monitor bezogen, aber was ich sagen will, puuh  Singleplayer mit Ping gibt es ja schon, zB Diablo 3.

Tests und Reviews unterschätze ich auf keinen Fall und bin immer heilfroh darüber, aber nur leider sind auch hier unterschiedliche Methoden und Geräte am Werk, welche Unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern. Auf dem Papier sieht man die Unterschiede sehr gut und kommen einem eklatant vor, aber praktisch nur mehr kaum wahrnehmbar sind.

Dass man Inputlag am ehesten am Monitor erkennt ist aber ein guter Punkt, obwohl er nur einen kleinen Teil der Zeit ausmacht. Schade, dass es kein Programm gibt, das das steuern kann. 



Mit fällt nur immer auf, wenn jemand die Internetleitung dicht macht, dass mein Ping von 30-40ms auf 150-200ms hochgeht. Merken tue ich das aber schon bei 70ms. Interessant dazu wäre ein Selbstversuch mit einem Monitor mit Inputlag der selben ms wie dem "erhöhten" Ping.

Interessant ist auch, dass deine Aussage über Monitor und Spieler selbst noch viel seltsamer wirkt, wenn man überlegt, dann eine um 30ms erhöhte Reaktions eines Menschen (in dem Fall von sich selbst) kaum ins Gewicht, weil die 30ms mehr bei 250ms nicht viel ausmachen, aber 32ms = 2 frames bei einem Monitor dagegen sehr viel. Also wäre der Gewinn bei sich selbst und einen verbesserten REaktionszeit am höchsten. Andererseits entscheidet der Monitor immer noch über Leben und Tot, wenn ebenbürteige Gegner sich gegenüberstehen, kann ich noch so schnell ragieren, wenn ich 2 Bilder später sehe was er sieht oder meine Befehle 30ms länger brauchen... oh man, langsam versteh ich warum man daüber nicht redet


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2014)

> Was ganz einfach daran liegt, das so was bei Monitor unmittelbar und  dauerhaft spürbar ist, wenn es zu extrem ist.  Einen Inputlag kann man  nicht komplett eliminieren, nur eben auf das minimale reduzieren.



Na ja, bei einem Monitor ist ein "vernachlässigbar kleiner" (und mit gängigen Methoden kaum messbarer) Signalverarbeitungs-Lag von <<1ms gut möglich, insbesondere auch bei digitalen Monitoren, sowohl mit TMDS als auch DP. Oft vergessen wird das der Inputlag auch von anderen Faktoren massiv abhängt, etwa den Eingabegeräten, der Grafikkarte und der Software. Der "effektive Lag" wird zudem bei Monitoren deren Lag sehr gering ist sowieso von der Bildwiederholrate dominiert die ja im Fall eines 60Hz Monitors (im besten Fall) etwa zu einem Lag von ~16,7ms von einem Bild zum nächsten führt. Da  ist es völlig irrelevant ob die Signalverarbeitung im Monitor nun 0,5ms braucht oder 5, ein Inputlag von weniger als einem Frame ist meiner Meinung nach in jedem Fall de-facto vernachlässigbar. Interessant ist auch das der Inputlag bei LCD Monitoren mit sehr geringem Inputlag von der Trägheit der Flüssigkristalle (Reaktionszeit) dominiert wird und nicht von der Signalverarbeitung. Je nach Panel dauert es wenigstens einige ms, im Extremfall mehr als 5ms bis eine Änderung des Bildes wirklich erkennbar ist auch wenn das Signal schon quasi am Pixel des Monitors angekommen ist. Gängige Messmethoden Unterscheiden den Signalverarbeitungs-Lag nicht vom Reaktionszeit-Lag und sind daher bei Werten unter ~2-10ms (je nach Panel) bei LCDs nicht genau. Überhaupt sind die meisten Inputlag Messungen nicht sehr genau, +/-5ms sind da schon nicht schlecht.

also: Inputlag Tests nicht zu genau nehmen, Lags unter einem Frame sind relativ vernachlässigbar aber in der Gegend von 20-30ms wird es schon langsam suboptimal, ab 40...50ms gelten Monitore bereits nicht ganz zu Unrecht als kaum spieletauglich auch wenn sich die gesamte ein-ausgabe Kette Zeitlich selbst im Idealfall in diesem Bereich bewegt.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2014)

Fakt ist, das jeder Mensch anders ist.
Mir macht zB nen höherer Inputlag beim Monitor nicht so viel aus.
Aber im Gegensatz dazu ein hoher Ping sehr wohl.
Funde auch man kann das nicht so ganz vergleichen, da der Inputlag und die Reaktionszeit des Monitors Konstanten sind.
Der Ping verändert sich aber ständig und da man sich an alles anpasst, wird eine konstante Verzögerung vom Gehirn besser kompensiert.
Wenn dein Mauszeiger bei einer Linksbewegung immer nach rechts geht, dann kannst du damit nach einiger Zeit umgehen.
Wenn das aber nur ab und zu passiert, dann kommt man damit nicht wirklich klar.

Grundsätzlich würde ich zusätzlich die Reaktionszeit und die Reflexe beim Menschen trennen.
Reflexe sind wesentlich schneller und können trainiert werden, bis sie automatisch ablaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2014)

> Warum gerade der Monitor, die LCD Technik ist schon so lange am Markt und immer noch gibt es "Gurken".


Klar gibt es noch Gurken. Daran schuld hat meiner Meinung nach auch der Käufer. 
So günstig wie´s geht! Am besten umsonst! Die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität wird dir heute ja quasi schon mit in die Wiege gelegt. Auf so was regieren natürlich die Hersteller, und dadurch kommen die "Gurken" zustande. Schau dir doch nur mal die Werbung diverser Elektrofachmärkte im TV an. Aber ganz alleine ist der Käufer auch nicht schuld. Der Hersteller denkt halt auch wirtschaftlich, und spart wo es geht. 



> Meine Rede, dass man den Unterschied von 2ms oder 6ms nicht merkt,  leider aber ka ab wann, ist ja auch bei jedem anders, aber trotzdem geht  es heute nicht mehr "ohne" 2ms    Tests dazu sind so eine Sache, g2g hat man ja selten in einem Spiel,  aber gute Beispiele sind ja der WQHD Dell und Asus, beide sehr oft  empfohlen und von User als problemlos eingestuft, laut Tests aber eher  auf der langsameren Seite. Leider habe ich keine Praxis damit, aber  dennoch zeigt es schön die Kontroverse zwischen 144hz und WQHD ein wenig  auf.


Auch bei WQHD gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander. Für viele sind solche Monitore zu langsam für schnelle Shooter. Teilweise kann ich die Kritik verstehen, aber teilweise eben auch nicht. Fakt ist, das sich in den letzten Jahren die Technik hinter den WQHD-Geräten verändert hat. AH-IPS ist erschienen, neue VA-Panels ebenso. Dadurch hat sich auch das Reaktionsverhalten bzw. die Latenzzeit geändert. Beispiel LG 27EA83-D -> _Die Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als  Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren  Bildwechselzeit. Die Signalverzögerung ist beim 27EA83-D mit nur 1,4  Millisekunden extrem kurz. Die halbe mittlere Bildwechselzeit ist mit  4,3 Millisekunden (Schnell) ebenfalls sehr kurz. Mit nur 5,7  Millisekunden ist die mittlere Gesamtlatenz auch für sehr schnelle Gamer  attraktiv. _Man sieht, das auch IPS und VA-Monitore durchaus schnell genug für Shooter sein können. Bei WQHD fehlen vielen Spielern halt die 144Hz. Das wiederum ist verständlich. Die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand. Nun steht man halt vor der Qual der Wahl was einem wichtiger ist. Bildqualität (IPS/VA) oder Geschwindigkeit (TN 144Hz). Auch wenn die IPS/VA Geräte nicht so schnell wie TN-Geräte sind, so sind sie dennoch entgegen aller Vorurteile Shooter tauglich. Vor dem Problem stehen jedes mal viele in der Kaufberatung. Man muss sich ja nur mal die zahlreichen Threads ansehen. Aber die Antwort ist eigentlich jedes mal die gleiche: Spielst du ausschließlich schnelle Shooter, dann kauf dir ein 144Hz Gerät. Bis du eher der Allround-Gamer dann ist ein IPS/VA-Gerät die bessere Wahl. Mir persönlich kommt es zum Beispiel nicht so sehr auf die Geschwindigkeit an. Ich hab diverse 144Hz Geräte schon ausprobieren können. Es spielt sich wirklich hervorragend auf den Monitoren. Allerdings ist mir ein guter IPS/VA Monitor mit super Farbraumabdeckung und Bildqualität deutlich lieber. Denn meiner Meinung nach geht bei vielen Spielen die Atmosphäre flöten, wenn die Farben nicht passen. Für alle am besten wäre ein Hybrid-Gerät mit IPS/VA-Panel und 144Hz.  Dann wäre die leidige Diskussion endlich vom Tisch. 





> Der Spieler macht wohl den meisten Unterschied aus, so große  Unterschiede in der "selben" Hardware wäre fatal^^ Stichwort  Framestimes? Erinnert mich stark an die Diskussion, dass mehr als 60fps  sinnvoll oder sinnlos sind.


Der Spieler ist das wichtigste Glied in der ganzen Kette. Die Hardware stellt ja quasi nur ein Hilfsmittel dar. Die ganze Diskussion damals bezüglich der 60 fps hab ich auch noch mit bekommen. Aber wie die 144Hz Geräte ja bewiesen haben, bringt es sinnvolle und vor allem sichtbare (was ja immer wieder vehement geleugnet wurde) Vorteile für Shooter-Spieler. An ein CRT Monitor kommen zwar auch die 144Hz Geräte nicht heran, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.  



> Singleplayer mit Ping gibt es ja schon, zB Diablo 3.


Wobei Diablo III auch seine lieben Probleme hat, wenn die Party voll ist und die Action beginnt. Zumindest war es nach den ersten beiden Patches von Reaper of Souls so. 



> Interessant ist auch, dass deine Aussage über Monitor und Spieler selbst  noch viel seltsamer wirkt, wenn man überlegt, dann eine um 30ms erhöhte  Reaktions eines Menschen (in dem Fall von sich selbst) kaum ins  Gewicht, weil die 30ms mehr bei 250ms nicht viel ausmachen, aber 32ms = 2  frames bei einem Monitor dagegen sehr viel. Also wäre der Gewinn bei  sich selbst und einen verbesserten REaktionszeit am höchsten.  Andererseits entscheidet der Monitor immer noch über Leben und Tot, wenn  ebenbürteige Gegner sich gegenüberstehen, kann ich noch so schnell  ragieren, wenn ich 2 Bilder später sehe was er sieht oder meine Befehle  30ms länger brauchen... oh man, langsam versteh ich warum man daüber  nicht redet


Wenn die Technik bereits am Maximum ist, dann gibt es halt immer noch den Faktor "Mensch". JoM79 hat es ja schon gesagt. Jeder Mensch ist hier anders. Jeder reagiert und verarbeitet das ganze eben auch anders. Der Monitor darf dennoch meiner Meinung nach nicht außer acht gelassen werden. Wie du schon gesagt hast, der Grad zwischen Leben und Tot ist sehr sehr schmal.
Hast du schon mal wirklich extrem übermüdet einen schnellen Shooter wie Unreal Tournament oder Quake gespielt? Da hilft dir der beste Monitor auch nichts mehr, wenn es mit der Verarbeitung im Gehirn aufgrund von Müdigkeit einfach nicht mehr klappt.  



> Reflexe sind wesentlich schneller und können trainiert werden, bis sie automatisch ablaufen.


Hat nicht mal ein berühmter E-Sportler behauptet, das es mit 25 Jahren ordentlich bergab geht, was die persönliche Reaktionszeit angeht?


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2014)

> _Die Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als   Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren   Bildwechselzeit._



Ein schönes Beispiel- nach dieser Messmethode hätte selbst ein perfekter 60Hz Monitor mit 0 Reaktionszeit und 0 Signalverzögerung einen gemessenen Lag von ~8,3ms. Gar nicht sooo wenig.



> An ein CRT Monitor kommen zwar auch die 144Hz Geräte nicht heran, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.



Darüber kann man streiten.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2014)

> Ein schönes Beispiel- nach dieser Messmethode hätte selbst ein  perfekter 60Hz Monitor mit 0 Reaktionszeit und 0 Signalverzögerung einen  gemessenen Lag von ~8,3ms. Gar nicht sooo wenig.


Stimmt. So gesehen ist der Wert nicht gerade gering. Es kommt halt drauf an, ob man diesen Wert auch spürt, während man spielt. Und genau das ist ja der Punkt wo die Meinungen stark auseinander gehen. 



> Darüber kann man streiten.


Findest du? Ich kenne das ganze halt noch von den damaligen Unreal Tournament Sessions. Die neuen 144Hz Geräte kommen meiner Meinung nach zwar ran, aber übertreffen ihn nicht. Außerdem ist der Schwarzwert der CRTs wirklich legendär!


----------



## Mitchpuken (12. Juni 2014)

Ja stimmt schon, dass man sich auf konstante Lags besser einstellen kann, weil man sich daraub vorbereiten kann, aber dann ist das wieder so ein Punkt, dass man es vielleicht nicht mehr so sieht, aber der Lag immer noch vorhanden ist und man wieder am Anfang steht und sich fragt warum bin ich schon wieder tot, ich war doch schneller. Ist wie mit dem Gleichgewicht und dem Auge. Deswegen habe ich oben Framestimes (-drops) erwähnt, weil die auch bei mehr als ausreichend Frames auftretten können.

Dass der Mensch zeitlich gesehen am meisten ausmacht kann man so sagen, aber es stimmt auch, dass es nicht von der Reaktionszeit des Menschen abhängt, ob er anfällig auf einen Monitor mit 50ms Inputlag ist. Den Punkt, dass man auch andere Quellen mit Lag einbinden sollte hatten wir auf der ersten Seite, mein Link zeigt das schon ganz gut.

Damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe: Die Zeit die ein Monitor braucht um die Farben zu wechseln hat nichts damit zu tun wie lange er braucht um ein Bild/Frame zu wechseln oder ist das doch das Gleiche, weil Bildwechsel ist ja eigentlich ein Farbenwechsel. Dann verstehe ich nicht wie ein 60hz Monitor eine Reaktionszeit von unter 16ms haben kann, egal wie schnell die Bilder von der Grafikkarte bereitgestellt werden. Für mich bedeutet das, dass man am besten fährt, wenn man immer die langsamste Farbe angibt, wenn man das so sagen kann. Ganz nach dem Motto: Ein Glied ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächsts Glied. Dass g2g nicht das Wahre ist und PRAD deshalb auch den mittlerenwert nimmt leuchtet ein. Also Inputlag ist konstant, aber Reaktionszeit hängt doch davon ab wie viele Pixel und welche Farbe geändert wird oder nicht?



> Interessant ist auch das der Inputlag bei LCD Monitoren mit sehr  geringem Inputlag von der Trägheit der Flüssigkristalle (Reaktionszeit) _ dominiert _wird und nicht von der Signalverarbeitung. Je nach Panel  dauert es wenigstens einige ms, im Extremfall mehr als 5ms bis eine  Änderung des Bildes wirklich erkennbar ist auch wenn das Signal schon  quasi am Pixel des Monitors angekommen ist.


Wenn man statt dominiert auch begrenzt sagen kann versteh ich es, ansonsten nicht 


Wegen der Gurken kann ich nicht sagen, ob der Käufer schuld ist, weil überteuerte Produkte werden genauso gekauft. Aber da ist wohl die Masse an Office-Usern schuld, weil für die reicht es zum Leid der Gamer, wenn der Monitor ohne schnelle Reaktionszeiten auskommt. Viel schlimmer finde ich es aber, dass es in den erwähnten Großmärkten noch TV gibt, welche kein flüssiges TV Bild darstellen können und auch noch aufgestellt werden und dann sogar noch gekauft.

Zwischen einem richtig guten 120hz Monitor und einem ebenfalls richtig guten WQHD IPS Monitor sind 20ms Unterschied?!?. Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass Reaktionszeit und Inputlag wirklich immer konstant sind, dann stimmt doch was nicht, wenn es wirklich nur 20ms sind. Da spielt die 8.3ms statt den 13.6ms imo ein deutlich größere Rolle für das Spielgefühl. Es kann also gut sein, dass möglich konstante Zeiten weit wichtiger sind als schnelle Zeiten. Wie beim Rennsport stehen die konstanten Fahrer vorne und nicht die guten Qualifier 



> _Die  Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als    Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren    Bildwechselzeit._
> - Ein schönes Beispiel- nach  dieser Messmethode hätte selbst ein perfekter 60Hz Monitor mit 0  Reaktionszeit und 0 Signalverzögerung einen gemessenen Lag von ~8,3ms.  Gar nicht sooo wenig.


Du meinst 120hz?



Edit: Prad zu den beiden BenQ XL2420T 120hz TN und BenQ BL2710PT AHVA


BenQ XL2420T 120hz TN Reaktionszeit  3,1ms





> Das Datenblatt gibt die Reaktionszeit   mit 2 Millisekunden (GtG) an. Tatsächlich messen wir rasante 2,2   Millisekunden für den schnellsten Grauwechsel und 3,0 Millisekunden für   Schwarz-Weiß. Die über alles gemittelte Bildaufbauzeit (hin und zurück) für unsere 15 Messwerte ist mit nur 3,1 Millisekunden extrem kurz.


BenQ BL2710PT AHVA Reaktionszeit 15,3ms


> Im Datenblatt finden wir zwei Reaktionszeiten: 12 Millisekunden,  sowie 4 Millisekunden GtG. Die Beschleunigungsoption AMA bietet die  Stufen Aus, Hoch und Premium an, voreingestellt ist die Stufe Hoch.
> In dieser Einstellung messen wir den Schwarz-Weiß-Wechsel mit 12,8  Millisekunden und den schnellsten Grauwechsel mit 10,1 Millisekunden.  Der Durchschnittswert für unsere 15 Messpunkte beträgt 15,3  Millisekunden.


BenQ XL2420T 120hz TN Latenz 4,9ms


> Die Latenz ermitteln wir als Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren Bildwechselzeit. Im 120Hz-Betrieb passt sich die Verzögerungszeit dem schnelleren  Bildwechsel an und sinkt auf nur noch 3,4 Millisekunden. Die mittlere Bildaufbauzeit bleibt gleich, somit ergibt sich die mittlere Gesamtlatenz in diesem Fall zu sehr kurzen 4,9 Millisekunden.


BenQ BL2710PT AHVA Latenz 5,4


> Die Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als  Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren  Bildwechselzeit. Beim BL2710PT messen wir mit nur 0,9 Millisekunden eine  extrem kurze Signalverzögerung – weniger ist kaum möglich.
> Die halbe mittlere Bildwechselzeit ist mit 4,5 Millisekunden (AMA  Premium) gleichfalls sehr kurz. Für Gamer sind solche Werte attraktiv,  denn 5,4 Millisekunden für die mittlere Gesamtlatenz wird nur noch von  wenigen TN-Monitoren signifikant unterboten.


Der Unterschied ist gesamt 12,7ms, also nichtmal 1 Frame. Nach Problemen beim Inputlag zu suchen erübrigt sich also. Bleiben noch 12ms Reaktionszeit, was Schlierenbildung verursachen kann. Wenn ich jetzt aus technischen Gründen Unsinn erzähle, möge man mir verzeihen und noch besser man möge es richtig stellen^^ Auf Grund der 120hz könnte man den Wert theoretisch halbieren. Jetzt können noch die unterschiedlichen Overdriveeinstellungen für Unterschiede sorgen, aber da obiges aus einer Quelle stammt, sollte das passen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2014)

Die Hand-Augen Reaktionszeit des Menschen wird auch oft überschätzt. Im Idealfall kann sie durchaus zwischen 100ms und 200ms liegen, die gesamte Reaktionszeit der Maus/Tastatur->Bilschirm-Kette bewegt sich von diversen Faktoren abhängig (Eingabegerät -> Interruptbehandlung im PC -> Software -> Grafikkarte -> Bildschirm) in der Größenordnung zwischen vielleicht minimal ~25ms und >100ms wobei 100ms schon nicht/kaum mehr spieletauglich sind. Die Netzwerklatenz kann insbesondere in Onlinespielen (weniger im LAN) hier auch wesentlich mit reinspielen allerdings kann sie in den meisten aktuellen Spielen nicht direkt zur Reaktionszeit gerechnet werden was die Bewertung dieses Einflusses schwierig macht.

Oft unterschätzt wird die Grafikkarte, Tripplebuffering oder Multi-GPU Systeme können hier für eine erhebliche vermeidbare Verzögerung sorgen (jeweils ~1 Frame), auch Eingabegeräte haben oft Reaktionszeiten in der Größenordnung von 20ms oder gar mehr. Viel weniger als 10ms hat kaum ein Eingabegerät.

Ein Inputlag (der gesamten Kette) ab etwa 50ms kann nicht nur theoretisch ein kleiner Wettbewerbsnachteil in reaktionszeitkritischen Spielen sein sondern ist auch mehr oder weniger unabhängig davon zunehmend störend wahrnehmbar weil das Gehirn einfach auch schon vorher merkt wenn Aktion und Wahrnehmung nicht synchron sind. Die Schwelle ab der das problematisch wird hängt von der Person ab und auch vom Spiel, in schnellen, Reaktionszeitkritischen Spielen (insbesondere in schnellen Shootern) ist das eher ein Problem als in anderen Spielen.



> Damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe: Die Zeit die ein Monitor braucht  um die Farben zu wechseln hat nichts damit zu tun wie lange er braucht  um ein Bild/Frame zu wechseln oder ist das doch das Gleiche, weil  Bildwechsel ist ja eigentlich ein Farbenwechsel. Dann verstehe ich nicht  wie ein 60hz Monitor eine Reaktionszeit von unter 16ms haben kann, egal  wie schnell die Bilder von der Grafikkarte bereitgestellt werden. Für  mich bedeutet das, dass man am besten fährt, wenn man immer die  langsamste Farbe angibt, wenn man das so sagen kann. Ganz nach dem  Motto: Ein Glied ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächsts Glied. Dass g2g  nicht das Wahre ist und PRAD deshalb auch den mittlerenwert nimmt  leuchtet ein. Also Inputlag ist konstant, aber Reaktionszeit hängt doch  davon ab wie viele Pixel und welche Farbe geändert wird oder nicht?



Ja, das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Ein Pixel eines normalen LCD Monitors bekommt in regelmäßigen Abständen ein neues Signal. Übliche Refreshraten sind 60-144Hz.

Die Reaktionszeit des Panels ist nicht eindeutig definiert (das selbe gilt für den "Inputlag", aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema). Grundsätzlich kann eine LCD-Pixelzelle ihren Helligkeitswert nicht quasi beliebig schnell ändern (wie das bei anderen Monitortypen durchaus der Fall ist). Da der Übergang nicht linear ist ist es nicht ganz einfach einen exakten Endpunkt der Reaktionszeit festzulegen, es kann jedenfalls ziemlich lange dauern bis die Zielfarbe zu 100% erreicht wird, eine Änderung an sich ist aber eventuell schon viel früher erkennbar. Daher ist es nicht ganz leicht was man hier als Ende der Reaktionszeit ansetzen soll. Bei Monitoren mit Overdrive wird die Zielhelligkeit auch oft überfahren und die Helligkeit pendelt sich dann langsam ein. Auch der Anfang der Reaktionszeit ist nicht ganz einfach zu ermitteln da man üblicherweise nicht genau messen/sagen kann wann ein Signal am Pixel anliegt, man sieht das erst wenn es eine optisch wahrnehmbare Änderung an der LCD-Zelle gibt. Bei der Ermittlung der reinen Signallaufzeit (als die der Inputlag öfters definiert wird) steht man vor ähnlichen Problemen. Die Größe der dadurch möglicherweise entstehenden Fehler ist vom Panel abhängig und bewegt sich im Bereich von vielleicht 0,1ms bis über 1ms. Für die Ermittlung der Reaktionszeit gibt es verschiedene genormte Messmethoden und es wurden auch einige weitere entwickelt, die Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich zum Teil erheblich.



> Wenn man statt dominiert auch begrenzt sagen kann versteh ich es, ansonsten nicht



Das ist schon richtig. Der dominierende Faktor bei der effektiven Verzögerung ist in dem Fall die Reaktionszeit, wenn die Reaktionszeit die effektive Verzögerung begrenzen würde wäre das ja schön...



> Wegen der Gurken kann ich nicht sagen, ob der Käufer schuld ist, weil  überteuerte Produkte werden genauso gekauft. Aber da ist wohl die Masse  an Office-Usern schuld, weil für die reicht es zum Leid der Gamer, wenn  der Monitor ohne schnelle Reaktionszeiten auskommt. Viel schlimmer finde  ich es aber, dass es in den erwähnten Großmärkten noch TV gibt, welche  kein flüssiges TV Bild darstellen können und auch noch aufgestellt  werden und dann sogar noch gekauft.



TVs haben heute oft wirklich sehr gute Reaktionszeiten, das ist quasi ein Nebeneffekt der Shutter-3D Entwicklung. Pasma-TVs haben ja sogar quasi keine Reaktionszeit, das selbe gilt für DLP-Beamer.

Die Reaktionszeit gewöhnlicher Office-LCDs ist in den letzten Jahren auch viel besser geworden, das gilt insbesondere auch für IPS und VA Panels.



> Zwischen einem richtig guten 120hz Monitor und einem ebenfalls richtig  guten WQHD IPS Monitor sind 20ms Unterschied?!?. Wenn wir jetzt davon  ausgehen, dass Reaktionszeit und Inputlag wirklich immer konstant sind,  dann stimmt doch was nicht, wenn es wirklich nur 20ms sind. Da spielt  die 8.3ms statt den 13.6ms imo ein deutlich größere Rolle für das  Spielgefühl. Es kann also gut sein, dass möglich konstante Zeiten weit  wichtiger sind als schnelle Zeiten. Wie beim Rennsport stehen die  konstanten Fahrer vorne und nicht die guten Qualifier



Gute IPS Monitore schaffen schon unter 5ms Reaktionszeit. TN ist zwar nach wie vor pauschal besser als IPS aber mittlerweile sind beide in der Praxis generell gut genug. Es gibt mittlerweile sogar etwa TVs mit VA und IPS Monitoren die Shutter-3D bieten, dazu müssen sie bei 120Hz die Frames sauber trennen können, entsprechend ist eine Reaktionszeit in der Größenordnung von ~5ms oder weniger zwingend erforderlich. Auch bessere Beamer-LCDs basieren auf der VA Technik und sind sehr schnell allerdings sind diese Mikrodisplays nur begrenzt mit großen Bildschirmen vergleichbar.



> Der Unterschied ist gesamt 12,7ms, also nichtmal 1 Frame. Nach Problemen  beim Inputlag zu suchen erübrigt sich also. Bleiben noch 12ms  Reaktionszeit, was Schlierenbildung verursachen kann. Wenn ich jetzt aus  technischen Gründen Unsinn erzähle, möge man mir verzeihen und noch  besser man möge es richtig stellen^^ Auf Grund der 120hz könnte man den  Wert theoretisch halbieren. Jetzt können noch die unterschiedlichen  Overdriveeinstellungen für Unterschiede sorgen, aber da obiges aus einer  Quelle stammt, sollte das passen.



Ein erheblicher Unterschied ist allerdings auch das die Frames bei einem 120Hz Monitor nur 8,3ms dauern, beim 60Hz Monitor jedoch 16,6ms, doppelt so lange. Das hat letztendlich erhebliche Auswirkungen auf den "effektiven" Lag, und die "flüssigkeit" des Bildes. Auch eine PC-Seitig suboptimale Framerate wirkt sich weniger negativ aus (ein durch Tearing zerrissenes Bild wird nur halb so lange angezeigt und fällt entsprechend weniger auf, der Lag durch Tripplebuffering ist nur halb so lang, die Schwankung der Framerate bei V-Sync nur halb so groß).


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Juni 2014)

100ms Reaktionszeit sind aber schon sehr wenig.

Kannst du den "Lag" von Tripplebuffering bitte genauer erklären?



> Ein erheblicher Unterschied ist allerdings auch das die Frames bei einem  120Hz Monitor nur 8,3ms dauern, beim 60Hz Monitor jedoch 16,6ms,  doppelt so lange. Das hat letztendlich erhebliche Auswirkungen auf den  "effektiven" Lag, und die "flüssigkeit" des Bildes. Auch eine PC-Seitig  suboptimale Framerate wirkt sich weniger negativ aus (ein durch Tearing  zerrissenes Bild wird nur halb so lange angezeigt und fällt entsprechend  weniger auf, der Lag durch Tripplebuffering ist nur halb so lang, die  Schwankung der Framerate bei V-Sync nur halb so groß).


Dann machen diese 8ms viel mehr aus, als wenn ein Monitor 8ms mehr Inputlag hat.

Dann fährt man eigentlich wesentlich besser, wenn man prozentuel rechnet und nicht mit absoluten Zahlen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2014)

> Kannst du den "Lag" von Tripplebuffering bitte genauer erklären?



Du kannst dir den Wiki-Artikel durchlesen
Dreifachpufferung


----------

